# Flashing around Dormers?



## dbogey (Feb 25, 2008)

I have a cape cod style home with two dormers in the front and a rear dormer. Should flashing go on two sides and the bottom of the dormers. Also the roof is not finished and I've noticed some tears in the underlaminent (about 2 inches) the shingles have not been applied yet.


----------



## johnk (May 1, 2007)

If you post some pics,we could get a better idea of what you need.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

dbogey said:


> I have a cape cod style home with two dormers in the front and a rear dormer. Should flashing go on two sides and the bottom of the dormers. Also the roof is not finished and I've noticed some tears in the underlaminent (about 2 inches) the shingles have not been applied yet.


The typical flashing that are required along the side walls of the dormers are sometimes referred to as baby tins or as step flashings. They are about 3" x 3" by 7" in length. Their placement is mostly unnoticeable, since the bottom portion goes under the shingles and the there is a 90* bend and that vertical portion runs up the side walls of the dormers. It is then covered either by the siding product alone, or with a tyvek type wall wrap or even better, with a strip of Grace Ice and Water Shield to prevent downward migration of behind siding condensation or rain water.

Vinyl siding is not a water-proof product, if that is what you have and all flashings must be finalized with that in mind.

Along the front base of the dormers, there should be a roof-to-wall apron flashing installed, where the vertical segment is run behind the siding and the remainder should be bent at the same angle as the pitch of the roof, which, if a cape cod usually range from an 8/12 to a 12/12 pitch bend.

Sometimes the portion of this flashing which extends down onto and counter-flashes the top course of shingles which abutt the base wall of the dormer may be covered with shingles for a supposed cosmetic appeal. Although well intentioned, this is not the correct application method. The metal should more properly be lying over the top of the shingles.

As far as the tears in the felt paper underlayment go, they should be sliced to lay down flat and then if deemed necessary, hace a small section of felt installed over it. It will not majorly hurt anything too much if this action is not taken, as long as it does not rain.

Ed


----------



## johnk (May 1, 2007)

But some dormers don't have walls,but valleys on either side,thats why I asked for pics.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

If I am guessing correctly, these are not eye brow dormers or entrance way dormers.

The front two are for bedrooms and the rear one has a shallow sloped roof on it for ceiling height and should be for the bathroom.

Ed


----------



## dbogey (Feb 25, 2008)

Correct Ed - The two front are bedrooms and the rear is the bathroom. The roofer whom I've hired has been short on help and the job has run over a few days. Since I'm actually taking off work (using my vacation days) tomorrow I'd like to bring this up with the person responsible for the work being done. So if I understand correctly the front dormers should have flashing on "BOTH" sides all the way up the side and the "FRONT" should have flashin behind the siding and on the outside of the shingle.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

Yes, what I described would be typical. I am now assuming that this is a tear-off, which then they most likely can reuse the existing flashings in place unless they are deformed or riddled with holes and creating a potential for future leaks.

If it is just a reroof, the flashings, both the wall baby tin step flashings and the front roof-to-wall apron flashing should already be in place and may not require replacement, just installing the shingles correctly to those areas.

If any of those flashings are missing, they should be installed for a correct application. many roofers do not address these situations in their vague nondescript written detailed proposals, because they do not take the time to be concise and detailed in their paperwork which usually indicates that they will not address the situation when they are working on the project either.

If they are not specifically included in writing in the proposal, then there should most likely be an additional charge to fabricate and install the flashings. 

Ed


----------

